# How can I lawfully use an image on The Simpsons on a t-shirt design?



## kasabian (Oct 26, 2007)

Hi everyone,

Does anyone know how I lawfully use an image on The Simpsons on a t-shirt design?

I know there's probably hundreds of people online, on ebay who sell Simpsons tees without ever gaining permission, but out of interest - how would I go about using an image of Homer Simpson legally? Who would I need to speak to? How much do you think it would cost?

thanks a lot


----------



## kimura-mma (Jul 26, 2008)

To create your own designs using The Simpsons characters, you would need to become officially licensed by the intellectual property owner.

Try contacting 20th Century Fox for info, but expect it to be expensive and difficult. For example, a license for pro sports leagues is usually between $35,000-50,000 a year plus a royalty percentage based on sales. I don't know if The Simpsons licensing would be that much, but this just gives an idea of how big the licensing industry is.

While there are unlicensed shirts in the market, there are also licensed distributors. A lot of what you see actually originates from a licensed source and is legit. Designing, producing and selling unlicensed shirts is intellectual property infringement and can get you sued if caught.


----------



## kasabian (Oct 26, 2007)

Thanks for the reply.

:tipthank:

Guess I'll be scrapping my Simpsons t-shirt idea. No way I can afford to pay 20 - 30 grand.  Maybe one day though....


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

Even with the money, there is no assurance they would agree with your design..they are very picky


----------



## PositiveDave (Dec 1, 2008)

to put it another way... D'oh! ©


----------

